# What's your glue line?



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

I prefer an even wiggle. My neighbor prefers thin bead O.C. And my buddy likes a fat bead and smear it flat for total coverage.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Total coverage. :smile:


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

I also wiggle. Wow, you don't hear a grown man say that often. Anyway, I wiggle a line of glue on whatever I'm joining, then take the other piece I'm attaching and smear it around with that piece then clamp and wait.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Streak and smear for total coverage for wood carving glue-ups.
I can't hide the joint and I sure as hello can't affort hairline voids.
Frog Pie in the Project Showcase is typical.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Squiggle, like you...then smear with finger for total coverage. Hybrid is in my blood.


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the wiggle is a total waste of glue. I run bead and spread with finger.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Whatever is convenient or happens. They the final glue is spread with a flux brush until even over the surface.

George


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Total coverage. I may put a line line your post but then use a brush or something to spread it out.
Tom


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

for something like that, i would do 2 or 3 beads and then spread it with my finger or a brush


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

thick bead then smear. I smear w/ a piece of stiff veneer that I clean the edges on from time to time and replace when needed.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I spread with a plastic Bondo squeegee. Whatever amount that gives full coverage.


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

My results with full coverage is an excessive amount squeezed out after I clamp down my cabinet styles compared with small bubbles when I choose to zig zag the glue.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

For me it's usually a good bead and then smeared with a gloves hand. Nothing smears better than a finger IMO. Sometimes, after that good bead and smear, I still run a small bead again but don't smear. I have this crazy notion that if I don't have good squeeze out it won't hold. A lot of clean up but a better peace of mind.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I spread with used up gift cards, unsolicited credit cards that show up in the mail and the like


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It doesn't really matter if you wiggle the glue line or make it straight. If there is enough glue there and the joint is true the glue will spread to both sides when clamped. There is enough glue on the image on post 1 to make the joint 3-4 times.


----------



## nwoodward (Feb 2, 2014)

In response to Steve,
You didn't indicate your glue preference. Either way I'm sure It's the correct way.


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

I generally run a bead, and then use the top of an old silicon spatula to spread it. Once the glue dries it flakes off the spatula so it makes for easier cleanup.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

nwoodward said:


> In response to Steve,
> You didn't indicate your glue preference. Either way I'm sure It's the correct way.


If the application is for dry use where water isn't an issue I'm good with any yellow glue except for Elmers. Elmers seems to be thinner and I have had good joints fail with it so I stopped using it many years ago. They may have corrected the problem for all I know. It's one of those things where I will use what is in the stores until I have a reason to quit. My local lumber company sells Dap so that is what I use.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*a small wiggle or streight line , if you are nervous*

wouldn't make a difference, just get the glue on , I slide the board back and forth even with a good smear job, never had a bad glue joint yet.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You have to learn the difference between not enough, too much and just right. Not enough and you risk failure, too much and you have hydraulic action keeping the pieces from joining, plus the squeeze out. Just right gives total coverage, no slipping, only a few beads of squeeze out, mating surfaces fit and bond correctly. 

I use a 1/2" natural bristle chip brush and I cut off the bristles with scissors so they are about 1/2" - 3/4" long. This gives you full, stiff bristles to lay down, pick up and spread the glue. No sticky fingers, no finger prints, no drips of glue on everything, no glue on other surfaces. Squirt on a small bead, then paint it out with control. Acid brushes are too wimpy, cards and squeegees don't allow easy pick up of extra, getting into mortices or other tight spots. Use an open jar of glue to dip the brush in when you have small or other parts where precise glue application is needed. Drop the brush in a jar of water, clean it at the end of the day, it will last a long time. Glue mess will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Somebody try a test. Do one glue up with a wiggle, clamp it tight and then take it apart and see if you have 100% coverage or not. Then do the same with a straight line. I bet they will be the same. I'm 600 miles from my shop or I would do it.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Hammer1's statement about learning the right amount was the best. Any technique that gets a thin full coverage amount of glue. For panel glue ups I use a line of glue and a finger spread to both edges but on only one side. 
Too much glue is a mess and a waste.
I glue veneer quite a bit so glueing large areas is important. If too much is used it can get trapped in the middle and not squeeze out---not acceptable. The best tool is a toothed scraper of some type. About 1/8 in wide and deep groves work well leaving the correct amount of glue. Again only put on one side. I have used a piece of an old saw but can usually find toothed scrapers in paint stores or in the tiling section.
You ca only glue up what you can spread and clamp in 5 minutes or so. Larger glue ups are done in stages.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

men smear glue ...


----------

